# 15 dpo, spotting, no af and bfn???



## lovely57

so i started spotting friday, which i always do the day before af. so i assumed she was right on time for saturday. its always a brownish color when i spot. and thats what it has been. except middle of night friday i woke up once with a tim=ny bit of bright red. but just that once and the brown was back. so i never started saturday, still spotting. this morning i took an hpt and it was a bfn. but still only just spotting. not sure whats going on. i would imagine if i were preggo it would show on a test by 15 dpo. but it was bfn this morning. so maybe af is just getting off track and messing up? idk.. any opinions??:wacko::wacko:


----------



## XxTanixX

I know how you feel I'm about 18dpo and BFN's and no AF


----------



## lovely57

when were you suppose to start? any symptoms? this is so frustrating and confusing


----------



## sadiex89x

Hi, AF is now 4 days late for me, took a test on friday but got a BFN :( had cramps/ flutters and bloating for over a week, and nausea day before AF due! not sure if its all in my head have been trawling the forums for answers! good luck to u girls!
I'm going to leave it until im a week late then i'm off to the docs, unsure of what else to do and am worried to take another test as if im not pregnant, what could it be :/


----------



## lovely57

yeah i know what you mean... have you had any spotting? thats whats getting me confused. i spot a day before i start. i started spotting friday and af was due sat. so i was sure everything was right on sched. but the spotting never stopped and af never started.... strange... i mean i has happened before but its been a while. and af hsa been right on track since getting off bc in nov. .... stressing myself is what im thinking is going on.... but like you, ill wait a week then go to the doc if nothing has happened...


----------



## sadiex89x

no spotting for me, never spot before AF, and never really get any signs of AF other than wanting chocolate, which i have now been eating for a fortnight.... not doing much for weight watchers! lol! maybe ur AF will show up soon due to you spotting, its annoying being in limbo tho, and ur body plays with ur head ( well mine does ) lol keep me posted :D and hope something happens soon... BFP or dreaded AF x


----------



## lovely57

yeah usually the spotting lasts for a day... not 3. lol i either want a bfp soon or af to go ahead and come so i can get the show on the road. and im scared if af gets all out of whack that it will be alot harder to get it right ttc. ill keep posted.. and hopefully you find out one or the other soon too.... ugh. this sucks!


----------



## sadiex89x

if your cycle is messed up maybe its implentation!! *fingers Crossed*


----------



## lovely57

Maybe you're right. My last one wasn't and I am 99% positive I am 15dpo. But maybe there's still hope. Thank u!!!


----------



## XxTanixX

lovely57 said:


> when were you suppose to start? any symptoms? this is so frustrating and confusing

I was suppose to start four days ago and nothing. I have so many symptoms it's bizarre. I have headaches, dizziness, frequent peeing, hungry all day long, but I don't eat as much as I use to, nausea, have a bit of throwing up three days ago, cravings for healthy foods especially cucumbers (This one is a little odd to me), tired beyond belief, I wake up multiple times during the night, I just "feel" pregnant, slight pains and cramping in the pelvic area occasionally, sore nipples, ah of course REALLY gassy, been sneezing quite a bit, and I know this isn't really one but my body only wants to sleep on my left side.

Oh yes let's not forget my uncontrollable burping. Lucky me gets it out of both ends lol


----------



## lovely57

Hana. Lucky you. I have had alot.of those too. And nosebleeds and a few more. So irk wth is going on with my body. Lol


----------



## XxTanixX

Lol me either I'm feeling broken or something


----------



## lovely57

Lol. Lucky u!! Hahha. I've had a ton of symptoms luke that too and a few more.including nosebbleeds. So idk what's going on. Its not like the sppotting is getting heavier. Its pretty much a steady level but sometimes there's nothing. Its so strange. Guess ill see sooner ir later. :(


----------



## XxTanixX

Yeah so apparently I was off and I'm 22dpo. I have no idea what's going on with my body :wacko:


----------



## lovely57

How did u figure that out?


----------



## XxTanixX

With this website called countdowntopregnancy.com


----------



## lovely57

Thanks ill have to check it out


----------



## XxTanixX

Anytime hun, it was recommended to me by another one of the women in this forum. They're so helpful :D


----------



## lovely57

Well good luck to u. Keep me updated!!!!


----------



## XxTanixX

I definitely will. And I shall hope that you will also keep me updated on how things are going for you :)


----------



## lovely57

Well.... finally last nite ad bleeding started and spotting stopped... it was bittersweet. I didn't want ad but wanted the spotting to stop or get a bfp. So hopefully next month gores beter and works. Hope u still get yours this month...


----------



## lovely57

af* sorry my phones autocorrect drives me nuts!


----------



## XxTanixX

Thanks, I hope that next month is your time :)


----------



## sadiex89x

good luck for next month! still no sign of AF for me....


----------



## XxTanixX

sadiex89x said:


> good luck for next month! still no sign of AF for me....

Me either doll. I'm still either waiting for my BFP or AF


----------



## sadiex89x

XxTanixX said:


> sadiex89x said:
> 
> 
> good luck for next month! still no sign of AF for me....
> 
> Me either doll. I'm still either waiting for my BFP or AFClick to expand...

When was AF due? have you tested any more? i got my BFN on CD30 (2 days after AF was due) and am aprehensive about testing again, but feel i should tomorrow as im then a week late? so confused!! :wacko:


----------



## XxTanixX

sadiex89x said:


> XxTanixX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadiex89x said:
> 
> 
> good luck for next month! still no sign of AF for me....
> 
> Me either doll. I'm still either waiting for my BFP or AFClick to expand...
> 
> When was AF due? have you tested any more? i got my BFN on CD30 (2 days after AF was due) and am aprehensive about testing again, but feel i should tomorrow as im then a week late? so confused!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Well AF was suppose to be due last Thursday and nothing, but my mother said she thinks it is due this week, but as far as I know I am 5 days late. I tested either yesterday or the day before and got a negative but plan on testing again later in the week. However I am confused about how far along I would be if I was pregnant. I put it into a calculator last week and it said I would be 5+2 days today but I did it again today and it said I would only be 4+3?????


----------



## mss0125

I'm in the same boat and this is very new to me. I have a daughter who is 5 and I didn't get a positive on a text until a week and half later and it was so faint that I didnt even believe it (had to have a dr confirm it). After 2 miscarriages, this bleeding has me a little scared, but it's nothing like my period and nothing like either miscarriage. I have all the early pregnancy symptoms and they started about a week or so ago and they seems to be getting worse. Tonight the headache started and I never get headaches. I'm also having very odd and vivid dreams. The bleeding started as brown sat night, then went to brownish pink (sorry i know this is TMI). It's been very light the whole time and no cramps at all. Tonight its just a small spotting here and there when I use the bathroom. I am still getting a BFN. From what i have read, implantation bleeding can start right around the time you would normally get your period (which mine did) and I have also read it can take a week or so from when the bleeding stops to get a positive. Since it took so long to get a BFP with my daughter, I'm holding out hope this is the case this time around. I'm calling my dr's tomorrow to see if they can do a blood test bc it''s driving me crazy. Like I said, never had this with my daughter and i know these symptoms aren't in my head and they are the same ones I had only with my daughter (not even the miscarriage pregnancies) so I know my body. Good luck!!


----------



## sadiex89x

Tani, dates usually go from the first day of your last period so not sure why you have different dates? 
hiya MSS! I think a blood test would be good! i took another test this morning and BFN again, im on CD 35 today think i'll give it another week and i'll go to the doctors, would just like a BFP or AF, hate not knowing/ worrying theres something wrong :( Keep me updated :D


----------



## XxTanixX

Tmi here sorry, but my nipples are so itchy it's driving me crazy and they're constantly hard. And I puked a little again today


----------



## sadiex89x

dont worry about tmi! mine have began to hurt, still no AF! just extremely bloated :/ I was speaking to a colleague of mine who is 17 weeks pregnant, and i told her about my one day of sickness last week, my cramps and 'flutter' like feelings, she explained she had the same around implantation! which, going by that, any suspected implantation happened last tuesday so maybe too early for me to test or maybe i ovulated late, literally driving myself mad lol! well thats my little update :D


----------



## XxTanixX

Lol I don't know when I ovulated but I think it was the 26th and I don't know when I would have implanted. Lord everything has just become nothing but a waiting game for now haha


----------



## sadiex89x

I know a very long waiting game! i worked out that ovulation should be 29th/ 30th march, but who knows, cant think of other explanations why AF hasn't showed up?


----------



## XxTanixX

Neither can I! So all we can do is wait together haha


----------



## sadiex89x

Hiya Tani any update from you? still no AF for me so bought a first response test today, gonna wait to test till FMU tho! very nervous!! x


----------



## XxTanixX

I think she has finally come for me......I started spotting and cramping a tad, but it's only when I wipe so I have no idea. I hope it's just a little bleeding and not AF :(


----------



## sadiex89x

Hiya Tani, AF got me today! am glad that my body works even if it is a bit slow! but theres always next month :D hows things with you? xx


----------



## XxTanixX

Pretty sure AF came, but this flow is quite off from the regular ones. Oi I have no idea what's going on, but I scheduled an appointment to see my gynecologist on Wednesday due to sharp pains in my uterus.


----------

